

Study Points to a New Culprit in Heart Disease - Vervious
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/08/health/study-points-to-new-culprit-in-heart-disease.html?smid=pl-share

======
taylodl
Our understanding of gut bacteria is poised to revolutionize our practice of
medicine. This is fascinating research with quite unexpected results.

~~~
Someone
Not only gut bacteria. Knowledge of oral bacteria likely will also have quite
an impact on e.g. caries.

Having said that, I bet the story will not turn out to be one where we can
simply say "the butler always does it. Get rid of your butler, and you'll
never die of heart disease". This story got somewhat sensationalized for
publication.

